# Longbow draw weight for target vs hunting



## geekdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got a beautiful new/old stock Sky longbow by Earl. It is 55# at 28", but at my draw length ends up being low 60's.
Previously, the heaviest I shot was 46# on my Olympic recurve which I can shoot a FITA round without significant fatigue. (140 shots)

This bow is kicking my ass though, and after 30 or 40 arrows, my bow shoulder hurts the next day.

So my question is, what would be a better all-round weight, that would be sufficient for whitetail and long target sessions.
I am a believer that a well placed arrow from a light bow is more lethal than a near miss from a cannon.

Thanks


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

If the bow is "kicking your butt", then it's too heavy for you right now. That doesn't mean you can't work up to it though.

Whitetails don't really put up much in the way of resistance to penetration. A well tuned longbow in the 40-50 pound range should be more than sufficient (good COI broadhead and sufficient arrow weight assumed). Personally, I shoot upper 50's because I like to hunt things significantly larger than whitetails. I use what I know will work on the largest animal I plan to hunt, knowing I'm more than covered for the smaller ones. 

I could shoot better 300 round scores with a 35# target bow, but it wouldn't be worth a hoot on a moose hunt. :wink:

If the largest thing you're going to hunt is whitetails, you really don't need a 60# bow to do it. If you want to work up to that weight, there's nothing wrong with it. But it's definately not required.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Geek - 

Is it kicking your but because of the draw weight or the handshock or something else. It may well be too heavy, but I've seen too many guys shooting #55/60 hunting bows shake like a leaf with a #35 FITA bow with a clciker. Your FITA bow should feel like a benchrest rifle compared to the LB. 

Also (and this is anecdotal), a #10 jump over my "regular" draw weight doesn't become apparent until a fair number of arrows down range. A cheap solution could be to either slow down or limit the number of shots with the LB.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I now shoot 45lb for both targets and hunting,but I have considered going up in wheight for target shooting.
That may sound a bit odd but I know my bow is more than enough for hunting but I'd like to flatten things out a bit on the longer range targets.
A couple of the guys I compete against are shoot 55-65 respectively,and both their bows have more "snap" and better reach than mine.
I wouldn't go up in wheight if it was going to do me harm though.
I used to shoot a bow that made my shoulder ache the next day.
A 70lb Jerry Hill,,it doesn't get better with time,,it gets worse.
If you want to go up, do it in small steps and if it hurts give it a rest an then start again fresh once there is no pain.
Pain is actualy a message to stop,,,not try even harder.:wink:


----------

